# 2002 VW GTI 1.8T auto- what is code 01166 engine torque signal



## levonf (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, I just joined this forum and this topic has probably been discussed before, but here it goes. 
Last week I bought a 2002 GTI auto/tiptropic. Now it is not shifting (no warning lights came on), I had it towed to my VW mech. and he hooked up his machine and a code* 01166 engine torque signal *was present. He cleared the code, the car drove fine for 2 days & now it is not shifting again. I need help! what does this code mean and how can it be fixed? Should I take it to a mech. or a tranny place? I live in Encino, anyone around the area that can help me with this? Please advise.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01166


----------

